# Watching Blue Planet



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

All i have to say is: there are some crazy looking fish at the bottom of the ocean...may have nightmares tonight lol


----------



## helencidly (Apr 14, 2011)

I always want to go to the bottom of the ocean to see the blue planet. But I don't know how to swim.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

luckily you dont need to know how to swim lol just have to be rich enough to rent the small sub that can go that deep.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

why be rich just nead some lead weights . or concrete golloshis and be able to hold ur breath for a verry long time . lived in rupert and was on the boat docks and of all things there was a lantern fish on the ground looked neat like a fin with a huge mouth attached to it , wasent verry big maye size of a geo . and the membrane looked ,ike a glow stick before u crack them ,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

there are definitely some creepy fish down deep. I love all the shows like that. Unfortunately I just watched "The Cove" for the first time and WOW!! I'll probably have nightmares tonight from that.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Richard Bransen is planning on taking his submarine down the Marianas trench that should be interesting...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Imagine headline saying fresh tooth of Megalodon discovered, Huge 50 ft+ shark not extinct....


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> there are definitely some creepy fish down deep. I love all the shows like that. Unfortunately I just watched "The Cove" for the first time and WOW!! I'll probably have nightmares tonight from that.


yeah ive seen that one before. its really messed up.

its funny cause it was on movie central last night and the next movie after it was free willy haha


----------



## helencidly (Apr 14, 2011)

*The free movie*

If I can swim，I can be there to watch the free movie. I believe it is more beautiful than the 3D movie.
Haha
How nice if I can be the sea-maid!
:lol:


----------



## lovejhon (Apr 26, 2011)

The Blue Planet is a BBC nature documentary series,the first ever comprehensive series on the natural history of the world's oceans" each of the eight 50-minute episodes examines a different aspect of marine life.


----------

